# NAB iSaver



## kingcarmleo (19 July 2009)

I am a NAB customer and have 4 accounts with NAB. Currently the NAB I saver has an interest rate of 2.75% and if you open a new account you get a bonus rate of 1.65% for four months giving you a total interest rate of 4.40%. I already have an I saver account so I only get 2.75%. I am pretty angry that I'm not eligible for this bonus. 

I'm going to go in there this week and ask for the bonus. They won't take me seriously as I'm 18 but I am a main bank customer and won't be taken for a ride. I'm going to tell them what interest rates the other banks are offering me and that I will close down all of my accounts with NAB as well as giving a negative opinion about NAB to other customers and potential customers. Why should a main bank customer that has 4 accounts not get as much interest as someone with 2 accounts. If they were smart they would offer it to customers with 3 or 4 accounts instead of 2.

What are my chances?


----------



## So_Cynical (19 July 2009)

*Re: NAB I saver*



kingcarmleo said:


> I am a NAB customer and have 4 accounts with NAB. Currently the NAB I saver has an interest rate of 2.75% and if you open a new account you get a bonus rate of 1.65% for four months giving you a total interest rate of 4.40%. I already have an I saver account so I only get 2.75%. I am pretty angry that I'm not eligible for this bonus.
> 
> I'm going to go in there this week and ask for the bonus, What are my chances?




Snow ball in hell...unless u have a couple of hundred thou with them.


----------



## trainspotter (19 July 2009)

Ummmmmm .. shut down ALL your accounts. Reopen with all your money into the NAB I saver account and VIOLA = 4.4% treated as a new customer.


----------



## drsmith (19 July 2009)

kingcarmleo said:


> I am a NAB customer and have 4 accounts with NAB. Currently the NAB I saver has an interest rate of 2.75% and if you open a new account you get a bonus rate of 1.65% for four months giving you a total interest rate of 4.40%. I already have an I saver account so I only get 2.75%. I am pretty angry that I'm not eligible for this bonus.
> 
> I'm going to go in there this week and ask for the bonus. They won't take me seriously as I'm 18 but I am a main bank customer and won't be taken for a ride. I'm going to tell them what interest rates the other banks are offering me and that I will close down all of my accounts with NAB as well as giving a negative opinion about NAB to other customers and potential customers. Why should a main bank customer that has 4 accounts not get as much interest as someone with 2 accounts. If they were smart they would offer it to customers with 3 or 4 accounts instead of 2.
> 
> What are my chances?



You are unlikely to get much joy going through the branch as they are unlikely to service internet bank accounts. Contact NAB I saver direct and simply tell them that if they won't come to the party with the higher rate you will open an internet bank account with one who will and transfer the funds there.

http://yahoo.infochoice.com.au/banking/savings-account/list.aspx

As can be seen from the above list the market rate for internet bank accounts from the majors is over 4% but be carefull of gimmicky ones like from Bankwest (CBA) which has restrictions on transactions. Always read the fine print.


----------



## kingcarmleo (19 July 2009)

Thanks Dr smith, I want to speak to someone from NAB in person because the power of words,tone and body language can highly influence a person.


----------



## drsmith (19 July 2009)

kingcarmleo said:


> Thanks Dr smith, I want to speak to someone from NAB in person because the power of words,tone and body language can highly influence a person.



I'll be curious to know how you go.


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 July 2009)

Hey mate, I work at Westpac and we have the same offer for out online eSaver accounts. If a customer calls and requests to shut down and re open an eSaver to get the promotional interest rate we just load a request to have trhe promo rate added to your normal account. In fact we are encouraged to go forth and offer this to all customers on their current accounts regardless of whether they ask for it or not. 

If the NAB cant help you then westpac will be able to


----------



## drsmith (19 July 2009)

This one from ANZ is interesting.

http://www.onedirect.com.au/?sourcecode_1=OND09HIS011

I have not checked all the details but quickly scanning the information on the above web page, the margin between the home loan rate and the internet saver rate strikes me as somewhat skinny.


----------



## jono1887 (19 July 2009)

Commonwealth bank was the same a few months back with their Netbank Saver... So i just opened a new account (so i had 2 netbank saver accounts) and put all the money in the higher rate one... why bother with the effort in complaining to them....


----------



## aaronphetamine (19 July 2009)

You dont need to complain... Just politely ask. Youll find they will be able to do it for you. If not... then come over to Westpac Group.


----------



## kingcarmleo (25 July 2009)

So I went into NAB on Friday, I had to close down y original account then open a new one to get 4.4% interest, NAB a poor mans westpac


----------

